# Double D Ranch in Ohio



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever been there? I am heading there for a hog hunt in May. Post some details... How big is it? How is the terrain? What was your impression of the facility?

Jim


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was there once. A buddy won a ram hunt on e-bay and asked me to come along. He had hunted there a few times before that and a time or two since. Terrain, its damn hilly, at least the parts we saw, your in southern Ohio. Not sure of the size of it but you know your behind a fence, look it up on google maps you can get an idea of the size of it. When we were there there was a guy with a couple of kids after hogs, and another after something else. We passed the hog hunters at one point, they ended up shooting their hogs no far from us, kind of cornered them. 

Overall, the guys that work there seem like good guys, accommodations are decent, kind of a club house, cold breakfast kind of thing. Owner seems like an alright guy. Seems to have a lot of turnover as far as animals go. We each took rams and I think there was 4 hogs and at least another ram taken while we were there, and that was just one day. 

Honestly, it was my first fenced hunt, and probably one of my only, in general I probably wouldn't do it again except for something like a hog. Just not my cup of tea I guess, but overall a decent place to go.


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've known danny for several years and one time I helped do some guiding for him.he is a very nice man and his wife is just as nice. they make you feel at home.your not pressured into shooting something that you don't want. 

some people don't like fenced hunting but,some don't have a choice if they are looking for a certain animal on a budget and or time restriction.

take your hiking boots cause the terrain is hilly and the weather can change each day.
cross creek store across the road from them has sandwiches and snacks that you can get all day along with other items.


----------

